# Looking for a Bell for a Bachmann Engine



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have an extra bell and the hanger or harp or whatever you call that piece that holds the bell is called?If so I will gladly buy it and pay postage for same. 

Fred /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ozark miniatures and accucraft both have bells that would work. Have you tried looking under parts?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

First place I looked was Ozark Min. They seem to be made of white metal.I want one that is made of brass. Will try Accucraft. 

Fred


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one that Accucraft has for 20 bucks.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Trackside Details have a brass kit listed. TD-10 

http://www.tracksidedetails.com/parts1-50/page1.html


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everybody. looks like trackside details is going to be the winner. 

Fred


----------

